# Best songs to trip to



## mistaphuck (Sep 16, 2010)

[video=youtube;Rb8TqZNkMc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb8TqZNkMc8[/video]
deep forest is awesome,

anyone else?


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 17, 2010)

c'mon nobody else has any good trippy songs?


----------



## playallnite (Sep 23, 2010)

any live Dark Star from the Dead like 69-71


----------



## FMCCNate (Sep 23, 2010)

I like lamb of god when I'm ripped I just get right into it


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 23, 2010)

We got a thread for this in hallucinatory substances
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/367776-trippy-music.html


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> We got a thread for this in hallucinatory substances
> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/367776-trippy-music.html


well mine is categorized better wouldn't you say?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 23, 2010)

yeaa depends which way u look at it.
But i was just sayin cause that one is so big already, not tryin to bust yur balls


----------



## mistaphuck (Sep 23, 2010)

lol its all good I didn't even look to see if this had already been done.


----------



## Doiremick (Sep 23, 2010)

Guys go and get the tool album lateralus, smoke yourself squinty eyed, lay back and enjoy the trip, it's not your usual mystic spiritual instrumental nature music (which is good sometimes) but it's the best you'll get hands down.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;RczWDQmKQtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RczWDQmKQtA[/video]


----------



## redivider (Sep 25, 2010)

the band is called Sigur Ros

the song is called Svefn-G-Englar

[youtube]zQ5Grncdjlc[/youtube]

all music from this band is good to trip on (in my opinion)

Pink Floyd is another good trippin music band.......


----------



## Auzzie07 (Sep 25, 2010)

Anything by my avatar.


----------

